# ECM Heidelberg owners...



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Anymore ECM owners?

I noticed that there isn't a sub section for ECM machines, I guess I'm (we are) in the minority then.

i like to be different


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

How about ECM & Profitec, nice machines by the way!


----------



## chandlercoffee (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi there I have been the proud owner of an ECM Barista for a couple of months now ,fantastic machine,real quality and plenty of bling although i have a lot to learn in the Espresso making world.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

greenm said:


> How about ECM & Profitec, nice machines by the way!


Good idea


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

chandlercoffee said:


> Hi there I have been the proud owner of an ECM Barista for a couple of months now ,fantastic machine,real quality and plenty of bling although i have a lot to learn in the Espresso making world.


It must be the choice brand if you need to learn... ive not got a clue


----------



## chandlercoffee (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure about that but i chose because of the good review on here and the build quality for the money.I think this machine looks every bit as good as the Rocket Giotto but at a more reasonable price.Cant fault it.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine looks nice IMO, even if it is still in the box....


----------



## chandlercoffee (Dec 12, 2014)

Well packaged arent they ! Get it out of that box and working you wont look back.


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Must admit loving the Profitec 700, any ideas where you can get hold of a E61 lever handle like on the ECM Heidelberg Mechanika IV as my machine only has a plastic one, much prefer the ECM Portfilter holders over the Profitec ones too, otherwise all good


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

What's the difference?

Do Bella Barista sell them in the spares sections?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

chris, time to stop being a scaredy cat and break out that bad boy!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I really wanted to have get to a decent level with the Gaggia / SJ.... Then move on and taste the difference. I think I'm nearly there









also, where my coffee area is ive got a run of worktop with the sink in it. The coffee machine and grinder sit above the washing machine and dishwasher. This is ok with the Gaggia and SJ, but before I can put the 27kg ECM and your old beast the K10 - 15kg(?) I need to put an extra support in


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr O said:


> I really wanted to have get to a decent level with the Gaggia / SJ.... Then move on and taste the difference. I think I'm nearly there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is some simple advise , open your new machine , put the old one away....

All you are doing is learning how to make coffee with a machine that isnt very users friendly at making coffee

You are not learning " extra skills " or brownie points or on some mythical pathway that must be completed









Open the new machine stop temp surfing , and you'll coffee will get instantly more repeatable and enjoyable


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I don't know how you can still use that tiny little gaggia when you've got a e61 sitting in a box?! Use it like it's meant to be mate


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

C'mon O-man, whip that Heidi mofo out! We wanna see piccies of your setup and first shot!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

You sure have some nerves! If I had such a beauty stashed away in a box , I would have been all over the thing minutes after it had arrived. I would have even taken a day off work to play with it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Classic is holding you back buddy. Time for e61


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

ok folks, i get the message


----------



## jenko (Apr 7, 2015)

How do you guys find the ECM ? Looking at the ECM barista model


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jenko said:


> How do you guys find the ECM ? Looking at the ECM barista model


Im loving it, bit it's not the Barista so i couldn't comment on that models coffee making ability

But what i can say is.... the build quality will be top drawer!!


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have an ECM Mechanika IV...Love it!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

As a fellow proud ECM owner (Barista in my case) I would also love to see a sub section for them. I'm sure over time they will become very, very popular. Superbly built, look gorgeous and perform brilliantly. Can't ask for more really !


----------

